
Welcome to a rehab for stuck millennials that attempts to turn them into adults - pmcpinto
http://fusion.net/story/373561/yellowbrick-millennials-failure-to-launch
======
coreyp_1
TL;DR Completely blocked by popups and disabled scrolling. Don't waste your
time.

